# Outdoor faucet leak repair



## pistolkell (Jul 23, 2012)

Have an outdoor faucet attached to the exterior of my home which is a slab/ no basement and no access besides taking it apart. I have a leak and was told it probably needed replaced. I took the 2 screws on the side off but didn't want to mess with it because I am unsure how the faucet is connected to remove? anyone have suggestions? I don't want to unscrew the pipe because if it's soldered it could mess something up and cause a leak inside How are they normally attached?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Is it dripping out of the Faucet?
You can get new rubber washers/gaskets.seals.
https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=outdor+faucet+gasket&oq=outdor+faucet+gasket&gs_l=hp.3..0i13j0i13i5i30j0i8i13i30l2.6237.33482.0.34110.2.2.0.0.0.0.170.170.0j1.1.0...0.0...1c.G7CAFFRYJ8E&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=544891805b600c89&biw=1158&bih=741


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

As you probably know, the two screws that you removed simply secure the body of the faucet to your house, so reinstall those, for now anyway. Then take a look at the link that mae-ling provided, locate a valve inside the house that will shut off water to the affected faucet, which, depending on how your house is plumbed, may require you to shut off all of your water, and you should be able to address the leak without removing the entire faucet. If that does not work, you will need to identify the location of the faucet from inside the house, and cut an access panel in the wall, through which you will be able to disconnect the faucet from the supply line. If the faucet happens to be in line with an interior wall, it is possible that the faucet has a long stem, to prevent it from freezing, and the actual connection may be a foot or so in from the faucet on the outside of the house. That's just for a worst case scenario; again, more than likely, the videos that mae-ling posted will fix you up, and you won't need to do anything inside, other than shut the water off.


----------



## pistolkell (Jul 23, 2012)

Yea I'm aware now that I Shouldn't have to replace the whole faucet however I'm worried now because when I went to HD they said its either soldered or screwed to water supply. So when I unscrewed the screws I began to turn the faucet unit to the left several time which it allowed with ease but it never detached, so I stoppped. I spoke to the builder and they informed me the water line is plastic which is glued to the faucet pipe. Nervous I could have loosened something up or are they flexible to turn? I have no leak around the inside wall that I can see. The faucet is directly behind my fireplace with no access less I cut a whole through drywall which I don't want to do but just nervous something could have loosened up while turning counter clockwise?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

My initial guess would be that the faucet is threaded into a PVC adapter, and that you were probably unscrewing it, but didn't quite make it to the end of the threads. One option would be to try to thread it back to where it was, but, personally, for the little bit of work that it would be, I would cut a square hole in the drywall, so that I could confirm that no harm has been done, and have someone hold the adapter while I threaded the faucet back in place. Replacing the drywall requires just a couple scraps of wood, a small tube of adhesive, a small tub of mud, sand paper, and some primer and paint.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

pistolkell said:


> Yea I'm aware now that I Shouldn't have to replace the whole faucet however I'm worried now because when I went to HD they said its either soldered or screwed to water supply. So when I unscrewed the screws I began to turn the faucet unit to the left several time which it allowed with ease but it never detached, so I stoppped. I spoke to the builder and they informed me the water line is plastic which is glued to the faucet pipe. Nervous I could have loosened something up or are they flexible to turn? I have no leak around the inside wall that I can see. The faucet is directly behind my fireplace with no access less I cut a whole through drywall which I don't want to do but just nervous something could have loosened up while turning counter clockwise?


I thank they are full of crap. You can't glue a plastic pipe to what copper ?. No way . Unless they used a male plastic thred fitting screwed into the faucet and than plastic coupling to the pipe ?? If it turned that may not be good eather way it may be good to get to the back of the foucet and make sure , nothing shouldn't turn. As far as repair take the big nut off and that hole piece will screw out. Take a pair plires and turn counter clock wise and it will screw out. Now on the end their is a little washer with a brass screw which probly break when you try and take it off. If that happen's than a new faucet is in order. Unless you can get it out and get a new screw .If you get the screw out than get a new washer and also get some packing that goes around the stem and nut. That keeps the water from comming out the stim. the washer keeps water from comming out the faucet end.


----------



## pistolkell (Jul 23, 2012)

It would put my mind at ease if I could see what's back there however i don't see any water around the base of my interior to confirm when I turned it counterclockwise it loosened something up and was leaking. Would you still get inside just to make sure even though the piping may not have come loosened? I'm just not handy and don't want to tear my wall apart and not put it back to how it originally looked.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I sure would open that wall and look---if you don't want to repair drywall---buy a plastic hatch cover and make the hole to match the size of the cover---

They are available at all stores that sell plumbing supplies.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

pistolkell said:


> It would put my mind at ease if I could see what's back there however i don't see any water around the base of my interior to confirm when I turned it counterclockwise it loosened something up and was leaking. Would you still get inside just to make sure even though the piping may not have come loosened? I'm just not handy and don't want to tear my wall apart and not put it back to how it originally looked.


I don't want to make you do anything you don't want to do. But if their is a drip ever now and than say a couple a min or so it could be soak in and not run out?? that can cause mold before you know it than you have a big problum than. Get some one that can do it and make it look like the orig. just be on the safe side. Did you fix the faucet? for the drip?? good luck do like oh'mike has suggested i seen them and they don't look that bad, they can be painted also to match?? than if you ever need to get back in just open it up.


----------



## pistolkell (Jul 23, 2012)

You Guys are great! One last thing I did to check on my own. Here's what's I did. Today when it was raining I listened to the inside wall that is attached to the exterior wall and I heard what seemed to be dripping hitting a metal pipe every few seconds and thought it was inside, so I thought there was a leak despite it raining. Then when the rain stopped I listened and heard no dripping water. I decided then to turn the water on and listen inside again for leaks and didn't hear anything strange then turned the water off and listened and there were no sounds of water dripping or pouring out. My carpet is also dry around the area. Does that change your mind? 
Also I have a gas fireplace with a vent next to the faucet outside, do you think I could gain access there?


----------



## pistolkell (Jul 23, 2012)

I did not fix it yet but know exactly what I need now and funny thing is well not funny, frustrating, I didn't have to replace or attempt to remove the faucet. I don't have a handyman at home so I try and I mess things up more than they started! What's that piece called that is under the plastic or metal cap? It's like a washer and plastic piece that will need replaced.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Stem washer?

Take old one in and match it.

A little helpfull advice. Ask questions first, google it, before you do it.


----------



## pistolkell (Jul 23, 2012)

That top plastic piece it leaks from


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Vacuum breaker---pop of the cap--or unscrew it--remove the two parts under the cap---remember how they were positioned---go to a plumbing supply house and get new parts.

5 minute job --with 2 hours of shopping.


----------

